# Does anyone have pics of a scape using only java moss and java fern?



## Jeff5614

http://projectaquarium.com/webpics/178_white_jB.jpg

Looks like a bit of anubias and bolbitis also but same general idea.


----------



## somewhatshocked

If you attach your moss to rocks and driftwood, it'll be super-easy to set things back up after shipping. 

A little super glue gel and bam, it's stuck to the wood/rock.


----------



## ChadRamsey

can you attach, say X-mas moss, to rocks using the hair net method?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Sure can.



ChadRamsey said:


> can you attach, say X-mas moss, to rocks using the hair net method?


----------



## vincenz

slavecorps said:


> The riparium plants and stem plants were a major pain to ship. I couldnt find bags big enough for the plants and the emmersed plants were too big for even a large priority mail box.


Just to let you know, USPS has those triangular tubes for Priority Mail. The really tall plants should fit in there.


----------



## ChadRamsey

somewhatshocked said:


> Sure can.


thx bud


----------



## Fishly

Here are some ideas for you. Not all of these are strictly moss and java fern, but it wouldn't be too hard to get the same look, especially if you use some other hardy plants (anubias, fissidens moss, cut up marimo balls, flame moss, dwarf hairgrass, HC, vallisneria, etc.).

Unirdna's 90P


















Lauraleellbp's 29g:









LondonDragon's Shrimp-Only Tank:









SuperWen's 162ml Pico:









SuperWen's 3L:









Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Entry by Fadhlillah Maulana:









Indonesian Aquascaping Contest Entry by Moses:









imported gf225's 34g:









PM's 12L:









Timothy S. Gross's 40 Breeder:









Darkblade48's 2.5g:









Torsp's 10g:









Duff's Fluval Spec and 4g Finnex:









Duff's 4g Finnex:









Gatekeeper's 75g:









Legomaniac89's 40 Breeder:









NoiR's 450L:










Can't remember where these are from:


----------



## Hilde

Here is 1 by MrAl


----------



## bigd603

wow, these tanks all look so amazing!


----------



## madness

Wow.

Fishly that is the like the mother of all low-tech/shrimp tank collections.

I have been meaning for quite a while to explore a heavily planted low tech tank with ONLY removable plants (everything attached to either rocks or driftwood) so that the tank can be emptied easily for tank cleaning or catching shrimp. Several clever new scaping ideas displayed here.


----------



## slavecorps

Thanks for all the pics! I got some great ideas from those and strangely, a few of them looked like exactly what I was envisioning. I'll be using bolbitis, java fern and java moss for the next tank. I hope I can make it look half as nice as some of these.


----------



## Fishly

I just stumbled across this thread again and noticed a lot of the pics were broken, so I fixed them. I hope it inspires others who have low light tanks.


----------



## ichy

This one is mine with mostly Java fern on the rock pile


----------



## Nordic




----------



## MCHRKiller

I tend to follow the KISS method of planting tanks...honestly each of my tanks feature only 2-3 genus of plants, may have some slight species variation but that is it. You can achieve nice tanks without a ton of different plants....the above photos are certainly proof. Here are my super low tech cichlid endeavors for what it is worth. 








Jungle Val, Anubias, and a few stray C.wendtii









Jungle Val, C.pontederiifolia









java fern, anubias nana, a.crispus









Jungle Val, C.wendtii, anubias nana golden


----------



## Fishly

Here's a good one I just found. 20g long moss tank by @klibs.










It's just a giant java moss mat with cool stones set on top.


----------



## Fishly

Man, I hate photobucket. The computer that held my folder of aquascaping inspiration is dead, so I can't fix any of the pics this time. If anyone has the original photos, please post them.


----------

